# Jobseekers allowance and sickness



## ivor james (31 Mar 2009)

Please can someone tell me what happens to a person on JA who needs to transfer to Disability for medical reasons. Is there an equivalent Disability allowance? I also need to know if it affects Rent or mortgage supplement.
Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (31 Mar 2009)

There is a Disability Allowance adn you'll find details of it on www.welfare.ie. However, the illness must be longer-term, in the region of 12 months, before it is payable.


----------



## ivor james (31 Mar 2009)

thanks for your reply welfarite,but I am still confused what if it was a broken limb for example,it will not incapacitate a person for anywhere near a year but would keep them from been able to take up employment if that were to arise,seems to be a bit of a grey area?


----------



## Welfarite (31 Mar 2009)

ivor james said:


> thanks for your reply welfarite,but I am still confused what if it was a broken limb for example,it will not incapacitate a person for anywhere near a year but would keep them from been able to take up employment if that were to arise,seems to be a bit of a grey area?


 
No grey area. DA is not payable for an illness that is lunlikely to last under a year; so a broken limb or the common cold are not covered by that scheme.


----------



## ivor james (31 Mar 2009)

Okay Welfarite and thanks again for your reply it seems clear enough now,however,
if a person were to become incapable of work because of a broken leg,for instance then this means that,


1) They would be no longer able to seek work because of their current disability 

2) If they are currently caliming JA they no longer satisfy the criteria for claiming their payment as they are not actively able bodied to do work or seek employment

3) And by inference to the above  payment would stop and that person is effectively  unpaid, disabled (albeit for a couple of months at most) but technically not unemployed?


----------



## Welfarite (31 Mar 2009)

ivor james said:


> Okay Welfarite and thanks again for your reply it seems clear enough now,however,
> if a person were to become incapable of work because of a broken leg,for instance then this means that,
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep. They may be able to apply for Supplementary Welfare Allowance through their local Health Centre (Community Welfare Officer).


----------

